# Pitbull (APBT)/Collie Crossbreed...Breed info please??



## TwistedLlama7 (Apr 2, 2013)

My dog Rosco is a 7 week old APBT/Rough Collie mix.





















I know all dogs grow differently but has anyone ever had or known one so I can have some idea of what to expect? Mother is a "purebred" Rough Collie, father is a "purebred" APBT. Both small. 

He has a great temperament and is a very fast learner, but I can't seem to find any info on the mix of breeds. Any advice or knowledge on the breed would be appreciated.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

When you mix you end up with traits from both. Read about APBTs (and terriers in general) and read about collies (and herding dogs in general). In the end a dog is a dog first, with it's own personality that can defy "breed expectations." Any dog of any breed can have personality traits that don't fully conform to what is "typical" of the breed. The breed and what it's been bred for certainly has influence and it's important to understand what the dog's natural inclinations may be and what is common for the breed to display in terms of personality, but any dog of any breed is still a dog and has its own personality. Like not all Golden Retrievers are super friendly family dogs just because they are Golden Retrievers. You cannot define a dog by its breed. Again, breed is important and definitely has influence, but dogs have their own personalities. Many things are universally common for dogs like chewing, digging, mouthing, jumping, and barking. All are very natural habits but you must learn to manage them and train the dog so it can learn what is appropriate and where the constructive outlets are. You wouldn't believe how many people have told me "you can't train a husky to walk with a loose leash because they are bred to pull." Don't be limited by what is "expected" or "typical" of a breed. Your dog is an individual, and it is a dog capable of learning just about anything that any other dog of any breed or mix can learn.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Mixes are sort of a grab bag. I have a 10 week old giant schnauzer/standard poodle mix. She definitely favors the look of the schnauzer and is crazy crazy smart (both breeds are) and she definitely walks and plays like a poodle. Personality wise, she's a pretty even mix (so far). But, some of her littermates might look a lot like poodles and act a lot more like a schnauzer or vice versa. Even within the same litter there will be a ton of diversity.

You have to like and respect both breeds because he'll have a mix of both traits. But, training is the most important thing and will ultimately affect how your dog behaves the most.

He's really cute! Good luck with him.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What a unique mix!  He is really pretty too!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Mixes really are a grab bag. My husband ended up Facebook friends with the woman who bred my last dog, a GSD x Golden Retriever mix. Muggsy was mostly GSD, except for a love of all people, his litter mates ranged from pure GSD (ironically, that dog looked almost pure Golden) to pure Golden, with a few in the middle like Muggsy.

In the end, dogs are dogs and training is training. Just handle things as they come.


----------



## TwistedLlama7 (Apr 2, 2013)

I appreciate all the answers but I should have been more specific. I do know that breed only plays a small factor in dogs. I was more interested in wether or not anyone knows what he will look like as an adult. Size and weight. Long hair, short hair. I can only find APBT/Border Collie mix pictures, but his mother is a Rough Collie so the pictures don't help much. Any idea what he will look like?

P.S- I know that not all dogs look the same and their looks can be as unpredictable as their personalities. I am just looking for an idea of what he might look like.

Thanks


----------

